# Extent of Your Classical Catalogue



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey, all.

How _broad_ is your classical music catalogue? Not actual number of records, but your typical listening habits and experience in particular composers or eras. *I'm interested in which direction people lean toward -- specific composers/eras or balance between all.*

- *Do you enjoy and strive to listen to all composers, eras, forms that you can?* *Or do you generally stick with only a few composers/eras?
- * Are there particular collections of work you are still unfamiliar with? Collections in which you'd consider yourself an _aficionado_?

Had a hard time wording this query, so for instance, I find I'm sorely behind in my Bach knowledge. I'm familiar with a number of works, but no favorites, no _works by heart_. Further, I've never been terribly interested in opera. I've listened to the greats, have a few on record, but rarely listen to opera.

On the other hand, I adore _all_ of Dvorak's quartets, specifically. And give me a piano trio over a symphony any day.

OK, not _any_ day.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a pretty comprehensive collection from Baroque to Stravinsky... Symphonies, concertos, chamber music, instrumental music, opera, oratorio


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I have from baroque to modern.
some renaissance too.
all genres.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Since I actually purchase the music I listen to, ie, I don't avail myself of the free sources of music, such as radio, YT, etc, I focus on the major composers that tend to appear at the tops of lists for each era. I have quite a lot of recordings by many of these composers. There are some composers, who likely also achieve formidable positions in the rankings, that I have not collected much of. Without counting, I have only a few ancient/renaissance albums, more baroque albums, even more classical albums, even more romantic albums and quite a lot of modern albums, too. As a result, I pretty much have all I want. My buying is mostly of the _fleshing out_ sort, since I already have a very rich collection that would take me quite a long time to listen to.

I pretty much strive to listen to these great composers/eras equally, based on their representation in my collection. For the composers I especially like, I have tried to collect much of the orchestral and chamber music. I only have a small amount of vocal music and no opera. I need music that is utilitarian, Gebrauchsmusik, of a sort, that allows me to think without being diverted, hence vocals are mostly out of the question. I'm not an aficionado of any one composer, but I do like a lot of modern music. Nevertheless, balance prevails.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> Nevertheless, balance prevails.


As the prophecy said, right?


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Which prophecy? Are we reading the same book?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Very little baroque or classical era music. Mostly 20th century, romantic, and French music.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Baroque to late romantic, mostly. I have some 20th-century music (Mahler, Prokofiev) but haven't listened to it as much as the rest.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm pretty well balanced from baroque through contemporary, but with a little less of the classic era and also a quite bit less of 21st century music --though the latter is due to availability as much as taste. I also enjoy a little Renaissance but I can't go back much farther, not being able to comprehend modal music very well.

As far as genres instead of time periods, I started as a teen or younger, of course liking the big orchestras with lots of crashing and power chords. In middle age I have come to appreciate most forms of chamber music as well as solo piano. I still seldom like solo vocalists however with the exception of the few times they are used in a symphonic form. The art song, especially from the classic period onward, is still just so much bellyaching to me. Opera is tolerable only if I get immersed in the story.

I have a roving ear and tend to cheat on my favorite composers, spending long stretches of time trying out all the unfamiliar ones I can find. Sometimes I have to come back home to Bach, Beethoven and Brahms just to get anchored.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

My collection starts with Gregorio Paniagua's "Musique de la Grèce antique" and ends with new releases of new music.

I don't like everything equally, but that's approximately the breadth of my comfort zone.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

* * * * * ************** * * * * * *

That's a sort of frequency chart, with Machaut at one end and Finnissy at the other.

[It would look more representative if the software didn't ignore some of the spacing]


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

From ambrosian chant to contemporary, with emphasis on romantic and 20th century. The usual suspects as well as relatively unknown composers.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I've got an "Invocation To Ra" on an lp. Thats probably about as old as it gets (though I don't think its what you'd call a "field recording"). Some Greco-Roman stuff which also may involve some guesswork. A fair amount of chant in all its variety. A considerable amount of Medieval and Renaissance. Comprehensive Bach and Monteverdi collection, reflecting changing performance styles this century. A solid representation of everything else up to and including contemporary, with particular emphasis on chamber, solo keyboard and lieder.

Probably weakest in opera, but not because i don't like it. Probably fewer 19th an 20th century symphonies than some people, because I've never accepted the received wisdom that these are the composers profoundest artistic statements (with the exception of only a few names). 

I'd like to think I'm generally "down for whatever" in classical.

Re the OP: Id say at the moment I'm about two-thirds "discovery-listening" and one-third "old friends" (or new recordings of old friends), but I'll be perfectly happy if and when those figures are the other way around.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Medieval and renaissance are two of my favourite periods, so I have many CDs of chant, early polyphony, Renaissance dance, etc.

When it comes to Baroque, Classical, Romantic and early 20th century, I like buying box sets of composers' complete works, perhaps becomes I'm lazy and I like to acquire everything in a single purchase.

My collection of "modern" music is a bit smaller. I like the odd work here and there but I wouldn't call myself a collector.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I have CDs ranging from Byrd, Tallis and Palestrina to Stravinsky, Britten, Bartok and Prokofiev. I don't go in for medieval chant or for the ultra modern avant garde stuff. But anything in between comes in to the reckoning, although there are composers I just can't get along with.


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't lean toward any balance at all. The bulk of my classical listening is in the baroque era. Beyond that, I have a fondness for Liszt and Chopin. The type of "modern" works that interests me is Bryars, Gorecki, Glass, Johnnsson etc. Also a fair amount of solo or small ensemble guitar, such as Villa-Lobos, Barrios, Ponce and Spanish composers.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Usually music written in the late 20th century and in the 21st century, occasionally dipping into some earlier 20th century works by composers such as Schoenberg and late *Sibelius *and sometimes some late romantic music by Mahler. I also listen to the radio but that is when I want to listen to core repertoire and other works from the 17th to 19th centuries (and a bit beyond). Radio stations play good performances of good music and I don't need to wrack my brain thinking about the music I'm less interested in to play on a cd or record player.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

For the past few years, I have been trying to engage in more "balanced" listening habits. Currently, I am currently working on "filling in the gaps" of my repertoire, which would (I have to admit) include Classical composers such as Mozart and Haydn. My working knowledge of chamber music is also woefully behind the times, so I'm polishing those areas up as well. Back in the days of my youth, I listened to mostly Romantic period music, so I'm slacking back on this stuff for a while.

There's a lot of work to do! Please excuse me while I go listen to those Mozart string quartets...


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

My collection spans from Bach to Ligeti as far as time span.


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

Mostly Baroque and postmodern music.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Celloman said:


> For the past few years, I have been trying to engage in more "balanced" listening habits. Currently, I am currently working on "filling in the gaps" of my repertoire, which would (I have to admit) include Classical composers such as Mozart and Haydn. My working knowledge of chamber music is also woefully behind the times, so I'm polishing those areas up as well. Back in the days of my youth, I listened to mostly Romantic period music, so I'm slacking back on this stuff for a while.
> 
> There's a lot of work to do! Please excuse me while I go listen to those Mozart string quartets...




The quartets dedicated to Haydn. Not only are they very good, their contrasts with Haydn's are also a pleasure to hear. Well, if one is familiar with Haydn's string quartets that is. Get busy, _Celloman_.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Gregorian Chant through Mahler, with an occasional modern composer thrown in here and there.

My greatest emphasis is Baroque through Romantic. I have all the big names but also many lesser known composers from those eras as well.

Symphonies, Solo Piano Works and Piano Concertos are my most listened too, followed by Chamber Works, other orchestral and solo works for violin, cello, etc. Vocal works, Operas, etc. I listen to less frequently, but still enjoy them.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

From Machaut to modern day, though I suspect the most recently composed pieces I own are some of the latest ones from Elliott Carter. Medieval is sparse, but the other periods are all well-represented. Some of the romantics are missing - Chopin, Liszt, Tchaikovsky - and the classical era lacks variety, but overall I'd say I have little to be embarrassed of.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Leonin to Ligeti, emphasis on Renaissance, Romantic and 20th c.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Most of my music is from the early 1600s to the mid-20th century. My greatest concentration of music is from the 19th century and early 20th century, with emphasis on symphonies. I also love ballet and have as much of that as possible. I only recently started getting more into chamber music, something I had very little of for many years. I don't listen to much post-1960 music...and I _love_ Russian composers


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

I am involved with a decent balance of everything with a specialization in solo piano and chamber music. I like opera and symphonic music but am less involved with them. I avoid late Romanticism and am not overly fond of composers such as Tchaikovsky, Medtner, Rachmaninoff, etc.. I have lately focused on Baroque, Classical, and avante-garde works. I gravitate towards the German repertory with the addition of composers such as Ravel, Prokofiev, Messiaen, whom I specialize in.


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

I have music from all eras, but probably least from classical and 20th century. For the 1900s mostly popular and world music and such. Except Sibelius, for whom I have the 1930s and 1940s historical recordings.

Composerwise Vivaldi and Sibelius about 100 discs each.

Those shelves are followed by baroque, 200 discs and lute and guitar 100.

Rock folk and blues 800 discs.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

SimonNZ said:


> I've got an "Invocation To Ra" on an lp. Thats probably about as old as it gets (though I don't think its what you'd call a "field recording").


but it is HIP(PI)?

my catalog is pretty extensive too: in Italia seicento e quaranta, in Almagna duecento e trentuna, cento in Francia, in Turchia novantuna, ma in Ispagna son già mille e tre... 

_(guess I need a boo-boom-tch of my own )_


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> [...]
> ...with the addition of composers such as Ravel, Prokofiev, Messiaen, whom I specialize in.


I've no idea what their music looks like on paper, but those guys sound very different from each other - even though they all were overtly intelligent. Do you play all three in one recital?


----------



## Classical Saxophonist (Oct 11, 2013)

Most of my collection is classical saxophone repertoire. I have some recordings of concert bands and a recording of Sacred music as well.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I have a pretty extensive collection with works ranging from Byzantine Chant through works composed and recorded within the last year. Among these I can count works by non-Western composers (Indian, Pakistani, Japanese, etc...) as well as the usual (and not-so-usual) suspects. I enjoy musical forms ranging from opera, cantatas, and oratorios through symphonies, sonatas, lieder, works for solo instrument, and chamber music I am probably most fluent in the music of the Baroque, Romanticism, and Post-Romanticism/Early Modernism with Mozart and Haydn thrown in for good measure. I am especially fond of vocal music whether it be opera, choral, chant, chanson, lieder, etc...


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I have the same as StlukesguildOhio but a more tasteful selection of each.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Composerwise Vivaldi and Sibelius about 100 discs each...

How on earth... and perhaps the more pressing question, "why on earth..."... would you go about collecting 100 discs of Sibelius. I can see 100... 200... even 300 discs of Bach, Beethoven, Mozart, Haydn, Handel... even Vivaldi... but Sibelius?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I have the same as StlukesguildOhio but a more tasteful selection of each.

You love Barenboim... that should be telling enough with regard to taste.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I guess this will sort of be my introductory post. 

My catalog is weighted heavily toward 20th century, avant-garde, 21st century, and other modern forms.

Within those, I have a good balance of concertos, symphonies, tone poems, various configurations of chamber ensembles, song.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Composerwise Vivaldi and Sibelius about 100 discs each...
> 
> How on earth... and perhaps the more pressing question, "why on earth..."... would you go about collecting 100 discs of Sibelius. I can see 100... 200... even 300 discs of Bach, Beethoven, Mozart, Haydn, Handel... even Vivaldi... but Sibelius?


'Twould be a simple thing to collect 100 discs of the symphonies alone.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Easy... but "WHY?"..........


----------



## Classical Saxophonist (Oct 11, 2013)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Easy... but "WHY?"..........


He likes the composer's music. It's all subjective.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

These's sixty-something discs in the BIS edition of Sibelius, and thats just having everything once. If he was a favorite composer you could get to 100 easily.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

deggial said:


> my catalog is pretty extensive too: in Italia seicento e quaranta, in Almagna duecento e trentuna, cento in Francia, in Turchia novantuna, ma in Ispagna son già mille e tre...


Sorry Don.G., but these days 1003 in Spain is just Spring Break in Ibiza


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Classical Saxophonist said:


> He likes the composer's music. It's all subjective.


That goes without saying, but there wouldn't be much discussion on this forum if every topic of why you prefer the music you do was answered with "It's my taste" or "look, it's all subjective."


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I've no idea what their music looks like on paper, but those guys sound very different from each other - even though they all were overtly intelligent. Do you play all three in one recital?


They are different, but I study a lot of their music because each one appeals to me greatly. On paper, Ravel looks like a bunch of French words and 32nd notes, Prokofiev looks like a bunch of fortissimos and crunchy bass dissonances, and Messiaen looks like long sequences of thick chords and accidentals, birdsong 128th notes, and religious commentary everywhere. Does that give you a mental picture?

And I have performed a lot of the first two (yes, in the same recital), but I have yet to perform Messiaen as learning his music is so time-consuming...when I go to university the first thing I will do is gather up string players and a clarinetist to learn _Quatuor_ with me. I hope to perform the entire _Vingt regards_ in concert when I am forty-something, after I have had enough time both understand the music properly and learn all of the notes! But my life dream is to perform _Turangalîla_ with an orchestra.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Avey said:


> - *Do you enjoy and strive to listen to all composers, eras, forms that you can?* *Or do you generally stick with only a few composers/eras?*


I got things from Renaissance onwards - even a couple of things from before that too - but the bulk of my collection is late 18th century to late 20th century. If I really connect with a composer, era, or genre, I tend to get more of those things.



> - Are there particular collections of work you are still unfamiliar with? Collections in which you'd consider yourself an _aficionado_?


Renaissance and Baroque provide opportunity for me to flesh out more, and opera is me least favourite genre so my collection relfects that. I am not an expert or aficionado on anything in particular, I am quite the generalist and big picture type of collector. But areas of focus have been instrumental music (esp. chamber music), major 20th century composers, Australian composers, and nowadays I am also getting more warhorses and mainstream things into my collection.


----------



## chrisco97 (May 22, 2013)

My collection consists of mostly Baroque and Classical music...I do not like much late Romantic or Modern/Contemporary music and I have not listened to much Medieval/Renaissance.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> Which prophecy? Are we reading the same book?


The prophecy that said one will bring balance to the Force.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Is there one/couple composers you feel the _most_ familiar and comfortable with? That's likely the same question as your favorite composer, but I ask because I'm actually surprised that so many listen to _all_ eras, really. Not too much specificity in era, but wonder if there is exclusivity in each specific era.

That is, in my case, I'm most familiar (and prefer) Debussy over all in the modern realm, and Mozart dominating that whole 18th Century scene.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

My collection is pretty varied. Baroque being the least represented and romantic, classical being the majority of my collection with some modern as well. For the last several years my concentration has been in collecting works by lesser or unknown composers and not much at all of the major composers anymore. 

Baroque is probably my least favorite of the periods because I find it too often predictable and not enough variation in styles and form to hold my interest. I do enjoy the occasional Bach and a few works of Vivaldi and Handel. When I was much younger I could hardly get enough of Vivaldi's Four Seasons and now I can hardly listen to one movement of it without wanting to put something else on. I acknowledge the importance of the Baroque composers but for me I enjoy it more as background music rather than sitting for an hour with my headphones on and trying to concentrate on it. Just doesn't work for me. I'd fall asleep in my chair and wake up with a sore neck. I'd just rather spend time listening to some Sibelius, Melartin, Langaard, Myskovsky, Raff, Bliss, Diamond, Hanson, Lachner, Fields, Spohr, Sinding, Madetoja and dozens of other composers. My biggest problem is that there is so much music and just way too little free time to listen.

Kevin


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

It's hard to say in the age of youtube and spotify! I go exploring on these and use the library services, borrowing from friends and sometimes iTunes for more "transportable" requirements which means I can listen to and from, or at, work. 

My hardcopy collection stopped expanding about 15 years ago and seems like ancient history - mainly cut prices orchestral works in old recordings or on dubious labels. All scratched beyond playability and mostly of dubious quality in the first place


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Tatsache:

The troubadours and Gregorian chant dominate my Medieval listening (just a couple of albums).
Dowland dominates my Renaissance listening (just a couple of albums).
Bach dominates my Baroque listening, then Handel and Vivaldi (quite a few albums).
Beethoven, Haydn and Mozart dominate my Classical listening (lots of albums).
Mahler, Schubert and Brahms dominate my Romantic listening (lots of albums). There are also numerous other composers, like Mendelssohn, Schumann, Chopin, Liszt, Tchaikovsky and more.
Schoenberg, Webern, Berg, Bartók, Stravinsky, Prokofiev, Hindemith, Varèse, Shostakovich, Messiaen, Carter, Xenakis, Ligeti, Schnittke and Boulez dominate my Modern listening (lots of albums). There are also a lot of other composers, like Debussy, Satie, Penderecki, Stockhausen and others.

Fazit:

I listen to Bach, Beethoven, Haydn and Mozart _a lot, but_ my collection is heavily tipped to the Romantic and Modern composers.

Therefore, I am very specialized in the Baroque era, quite specialized in the Classical era, fairly broadly generalized in the Romantic era and very broadly generalized in the Modern era.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Avey said:


> Is there one/couple composers you feel the _most_ familiar and comfortable with? That's likely the same question as your favorite composer, but I ask because I'm actually surprised that so many listen to _all_ eras, really. Not too much specificity in era, but wonder if there is exclusivity in each specific era.
> 
> That is, in my case, I'm most familiar (and prefer) Debussy over all in the modern realm, and Mozart dominating that whole 18th Century scene.


That would be Mahler (even though he is second to Bach in my list of favourites).


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

SimonNZ said:


> These's sixty-something discs in the BIS edition of Sibelius, and thats just having everything once. If he was a favorite composer you could get to 100 easily.


He asked why--why--why ?


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I know - but it seemed like the "why?" must have been based on the assumption that having 100 Sibelius cds meant having everything dozens of times over. In every other way its a non-question. Even putting aside the buy-and-play-whatever-you-like thing, Sibelius is now part of the standard repertoire and having a hundred recording of his is not much more surprising these days than a hundred recordings of Beethoven.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

SimonNZ said:


> I know - but it seemed like the "why?" must have been based on the assumption that having 100 Sibelius cds meant having everything dozens of times over. In every other way its a non-question. Even putting aside the buy-and-play-whatever-you-like thing, Sibelius is now part of the standard repertoire and having a hundred recording of his is not much more surprising these days than a hundred recordings of Beethoven.


I think that St.Lukes might have meant ,why would anyone want 100 recordings of Sibelius .But who am I to put words in anyone's mouth. But in my opinion there is no comparison between Beethoven and the rather miserable Sibelius.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I have around 7000 records ,CDs ,LPs and DVDs and tapes as well ,these last two are mostly operatic.

They cover a lot of ground from Alkan to Weber. But I'm not good on baroque stuff,but I love harpsichords, Soler ,Scarlatti,etc.
When I consider my favourites they are the lieder composers. Beethoven. Brahms, Berloz, Liszt( lots and lots).Bellini,Donizetti,Bizet,Rossini,Rachmaninoff, Tchaikovsky, Ravel,Mahler (mostly vocal).Stravinsky, but only up to middle period.
I like organs but not monsters like the Albert Hall's.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Hmm, my "classical catalogue" is pretty extensive, though I seem to have a stone-cold heart towards almost any music avant-garde. Sorry Aleazk. And basically half of TC.  

Anyway, I do like some Baroque, though not as much as the classical era. And not that as much as the romantic era. I am open to composers I have not heard much or at all from, though.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

My CD collection is wildly eclectic , and ranges from Palestrina, Josquin, Byrd, Lssus , etc to John Adams,
Christopher Rouse, Boulez,Henze, etc. I have lots of music by lesser known composers such as Zdenek Fibich ,
Johan Svendsen, Unno Klami , Havergal Brian , Nikolai Myskovsky, Rued Langgard, Arthur Bliss ,
Walter Braunfels, Franz Schreker, Pavel Haas , Hugo lfven, John Alden Carpenter , Paul Creston ,
Vitezslav Novak , Anton Rubinstein , Amy Beach , Antonio Carlos Gomes , Charles Koechin, etc .
Nobody could ever accuse me of having an uninteresting CD collection !


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

SimonNZ- it seemed like the "why?" must have been based on the assumption that having 100 Sibelius cds meant having everything dozens of times over... These's sixty-something discs in the BIS edition of Sibelius, and thats just having everything once.

How many of the works in this 60+ disc set are really essential? Looking at his oeuvre on line I find a slew of piano works, chamber works, organ works, and other obscure pieces that rarely are ever heard or recorded... likely with good reason. Then there are a good number of songs... but unfortunately from what I have heard of these, Sibelius was no Schubert.

Honestly, I have a good number of discs by Sibelius. I have this lovely set of the symphonies and tone poems (which make up the majority of his essential music):










I have a good many of these works in alternative versions. And then there's the violin concerto and a disc of cantatas.

Honestly... in spite of being a huge fan of both Richard Strauss and Richard Wagner I doubt that I have 100 discs by either.

Sibelius is now part of the standard repertoire...

Certainly...

...and having a hundred recording of his is not much more surprising these days than a hundred recordings of Beethoven.

Now surely that's a bit hyperbolic, don't ya think?


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm not trying to lock horns or anything like that, just opining that his popularity strikes me as less surprising than it does to you, based largely on things like listings on the Current listening thread, number of radio plays I hear and the number of new recordings I see constantly coming on cd...and the larger than expected number and variety of works. The difference in our view of this is interesting and I'd be happy to contrast perspectives via PM if you wanted to continue.

Anyway: apologies to all for derailing what I consider a very interesting thread.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

From Pérotin to Lachenmann, and all points in between. According to iTunes my "Top 20" is, in descending order:
Wagner
Handel
Bach
Stockhausen
Mahler
Beethoven
Britten
Monteverdi
Feldman
Schubert
Chopin
Schoenberg
Strauss (Richard)
Mozart
Shostakovich
Reich (Steve)
Stravinsky
Glass
Pink Floyd
Rameau


----------

